# GEC Question



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a setup of 2 MB panels side by side with each having their own riser which attach at service point. I have replaced the larger of the 2 panels (400) and wondering about how the rod gec would tie to both? The existing gec system is unusable btw, and my thoughts were to drive 2 rods, run 1 long gec through both, bringing each end up to each panel. Thoughts? Btw, I have read over 250 and just can't seem to find exactly where this could be answered so a reference would be appreciated!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

George where is the meter. Your posts say you have 2 risers from the panels??? One meter or 2?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

1 meter Dennis, it ties up to the CT's at service point. What is a typical way of doing this?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would take my grounding electrode conductor and run it to the ct cabinet.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

^^^^^
What Dennis said.

Pete


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

There is no CT cabinet, just 2 main breaker panels side by side, both serving the same tenant space.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Then route your GEC up into the meter can.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> There is no CT cabinet, just 2 main breaker panels side by side, both serving the same tenant space.


 Then you can tie the grounding electrode conductor to both panels or you can run the grounding electrode conductor based on 250.66 and tap it to the sizes required for each panel.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I guess you could also run the grounding electrode conductor up to the service point and connect it there


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Then route your GEC up into the meter can.
> 
> Pete


I don't think this is an option considering theres no larger than a #10 wag coming down to meter...strictly for CT's.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I guess you could also run the grounding electrode conductor up to the service point and connect it there


This may be the best option. Just curious if what I proposed would be compliant, each end of GEC up to each panel?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> I don't think this is an option considering theres no larger than a #10 wag coming down to meter...strictly for CT's.


Yup you're right. Forgot about the C/T's being up high...:blush:

Then I would go with either option Dennis pointed out. 

Pete


----------

